# The Chase is on!!! Top 6 Contenders!!!!!!



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Saturday Nights race was another Doozy! Through out the season we had about 9-11 drivers out of about 16 consistantly show up for the NASCAR Tjet series race's at the Qmart in Quakertown.
*Race Winner Recap*
Race #1 Robin.S (Jamie.N was disqualified for a rule violation. (Duh) 
Race #2 Bill.T
Race #3 Jamie.N
Race #4 Brian.K
Race #5 Bill.T
Race #6 Bryan.K
Race #7 Jamie.N
The seventh and final race of the season was hard fought...Positions 1-6 were pretty much locked up at this point unless a break down would accure AND ALMOST DID David.C and Maria.N were sperated by 31 laps between the two. Maria.N needed a strong showing!(And did...With 193 laps.) And some bad luck on Davids part, David.C car was squealing like a U]PIG IN HEAT!!!![/U] But managed to hold onto the 6th and final spot! (with a 176 laps!!) Jamie.N was the winner of the night over Bill.T by 3 laps. (226 to 223.) Thanks to everyone who raced that night and gave it there all!
NOW THE CHASE IS ON!!:woohoo:* All drivers points are erased to 0* and it's a clean slate for the top 6 cars (Listed below in season winning order1-6.) They will battle it out in the next 3 races to determine the Champion! Drivers 7-16 battle for the BOOBIE PRIZE:thumbsup: which is 7th place.
Should be exciting to see! So come out and watch the series come to a close in the next 3 months and maybe you'll get the itch to join the fun in the fall when the NASCAR series comes back for a 2nd season:wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Cont.*

No disrespect to Dave.C (Just ran out of space up top

CHASE RACE #1 MARCH.19TH 6PM


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Bump,Bump*

.....................


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Chase is on!*

Chase race #1 Sat. March 19th Green flag drops at 6pm! at the Qmart in Quakertown, PA
Come see some HARD racing as the Top six drivers battle it out for the Trophy,cash and Bragging rights!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Your avatar looks just like you JACK


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

You like that........bring your race face sat. And your A game!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

jack31abc said:


> You like that........bring your race face sat. And your A game!


I only have to finish ahead of the other 5


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Your the "cream of that crop" so everyone is gunning for ya!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

bump,bump


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I wonder how my car will run broke in half?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, I would think you would be allowed to replace whatever is broken. I guess if it is the body and you haven't a back up that is a problem. super glue dries pretyy fast. LOL sorry dude!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Results Please.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Keep your pants on...there coming.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

ok,well sometimes you have to slow down.... to go fast you know.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

You wish you came up with that....


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:devil::jest::woohoo::lol::tongue::roll::wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Chase race #1*

Hello! everyone reading this thread:wave: This past weekend was the monthly NASCAR series race at the Qmart but this time it was chase race#1 of three total races and coming out on top was Bill.T with 225 laps. Second place went to Jamie.N with 219 and 3rd is Brian.K also with 219 (only a few sections behind Jamie.N...

Here are the standings at this point in the chase.

1) Bill.T 225 points
2) Brian.K 219 points
3) Bill.H 218 points (includes the 10 bonus points for the pole.)
4) Ron.S 210 points
5) Robin.S 125 points
6) Dave.? 0 points (Dave was a no-show for the race.)

Racing for 7th points position!!

Currently in.....

7) Jamie.N 219 points
8) Jeff.C 216 points
9) Maria.N 203 points
10) Hank.? 193 points
11) Cricket 171 points


*Next Chase Race is April,16th 6pm!*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

April 16th, I think I can make that.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Jamie, can you post the results on the other BB also? 
Thanks, Bill


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

any results for this race?


----------

